# Help with algae problem



## luver_of_fish (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello everyone. I am not completely new to a planted tank, but this is my first real planted tank and I've had it set up for about a year. It has always done fairly well, but in the past few months it has really developed an algae problem that looks quite unsightly.

I guess it has been about 5 or 6 months now since I completely cleaned up and then reset up my tank so I could rid myself of an overpolpulation of snails. I soaked all the plants, rock, driftwood, tank and filters (minus my biofilter parts) I had in a 20% bleach solution which seemed to take care of all the snails very well. When I setup the tank again I used Eco-Complete plant sustrate topped with a layer of black aquarium gravel. The plants have grown exceptionally well, but about 3 months ago I added some Flourish and dosed the tank as directed 3 or 4 times. After that I have been so busy I have not done it again. ONe other issue I have is getting the anubas roots deeper in the substrate. They all seem to just sit mostly on top of the gravel and collect all the gunk from any food and poop that isn't filtered. This sure makes them look kind of blah, too. It is a 40 gallon tank and I have my lights set on a timer to be on 12 hours/day. The lights are a 48" strip (which is too long and hangs over about 6 inches on each side) which has two 24" Eclipe Natural daylight 20w lamps. I also have another smaller strip that has a 24" Power Glo 20w lamp.

I have really enjoyed the plants and I know the fish love it, but it looks so awful it makes me want to go back to plastic plants if I can't get it cleaned up without spending too much because I just don't have the money to spend. I would rather spend some money on a better filter instead of the two cheap ones the tank has now.

Anyway, I was hoping someone might have some advice for me, I would sure appreciate it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

luver_of_fish said:


> I guess it has been about 5 or 6 months now since I completely cleaned up and then reset up my tank so I could rid myself of an overpolpulation of snails. I soaked all the plants, rock, driftwood, tank and filters (minus my biofilter parts) I had in a 20% bleach solution which seemed to take care of all the snails very well. When I setup the tank again I used Eco-Complete plant sustrate topped with a layer of black aquarium gravel. The plants have grown exceptionally well, but about 3 months ago I added some Flourish and dosed the tank as directed 3 or 4 times. After that I have been so busy I have not done it again.


Healthy actively growing plants help to out compete algae for nutrients. Possibly stopping the dosing of Flourish started the algae problem. I would recommend re-starting dosing of nutrients.

It looks like the picture was taken with bright light / sunlight hitting the tank. Is the tank in a bright room where it gets a lot of ambient light? If so, the days are getting longer so the tank is getting more light......an opportunity for algae to grow. Have you decreased the time your lights are on as the days are getting longer?



luver_of_fish said:


> ONe other issue I have is getting the anubas roots deeper in the substrate. They all seem to just sit mostly on top of the gravel and collect all the gunk from any food and poop that isn't filtered.


Anubias (and java ferns) do not typically put roots down into the substrate. They like to grow on rocks or driftwood and use the roots to attach themselves to the hardscape.

May I suggest a little reading? Start with reading the "sticky's" at the beginning of the "Algae", "Fertilizing", and "Lighting" sub-forums. Reading them save me a lot of time and work when I was starting out.


----------



## luver_of_fish (Mar 3, 2009)

It is a fairly bright room, although the tank gets no direct sunlight. I can decrease the time the lights are on though.

I will try to do as much reading as I can.Life has just gotten in the way lately and time has not been plentiful lately. Part of the reason this problem has gotten so bad before I posated this.  Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## laradavidson (May 23, 2010)

Algae naturally thrive on marine ecosystem. Let those algae sit on your tank, but dont let them grow excessively. Meaning, you have to prevent them from competing with plants and fish for oxygen and dominating the water for nutrients.

Is you tank close to the window, or any well-lighted space? It would be better if you relocate it to a place that does not receive much sunlight.

You should also make sure that the filters are clean and the pumps are working well, so you tank will get proper aeration.

And most of all, many aquarium owners feed their fish from time to time. this is bad because you are provoking algae from forming. Excessive feeds release nutrients needed by algae to survive.

You may also seek professional advice or shell out for algae treatment to keep your precious tanks in good working order.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

You can spot treat the BBA using a syringe with excel. It will turn white or sometimes a reddish color and will die in about 3-4 days. This however, is just a treatment and not a cure. Keep your filters clean, do water changes, increase CO2 to about 30ppm, consistent ferts, good circulation, and less light are some things to help prevent BBA. 

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## DVS (Nov 20, 2005)

Feel free to ignore my advice, it is hard to diagnose tanks over the internet, but this is what I would do.

Eliminate all the existing algae. Prune, scrape, and vacuum. Clean filter(s). This should amount to a 50% or more water change.

Dose Seachems excel as per directions. Continue to do this for at least a month. After that you may want to reduce and see what happens. Dose nitrates to 10 ppm, and phosphates to 1 ppm. Do this after every water change (every week). Dose micros as per instructions. 

Decrease feeding. It doesn't look like you have a huge fish load and if your noticing excessive amounts of mulm. I think you may be overfeeding. If you don't now get in the habit of doing at least a 30% water change, (50% is better), with a good vacuuming weekly. I don't think you will have a mulm problem then.

Shorten up your light period to 10 hours, and try to avoid excessive ambient light.

HTH


----------

